# Appetite stimulant??



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The little doe diagnosed with Coccidia hasn't got very much of an appetite. She will get her final dose of Albon tonite and I have been gicing her 2 pumps of NutriDrench as well as Probioti Gel. She is drinking , nursing when she can( her sisters are faster at grabbing it) nibbles at grain and eats hay, today she was nibbling on grass and I was ecstatic to see her chew her cud! She has been tring to form berries, which are still a grayish color( I pick up what I find) no diarhea , just not really eating. Any suggestions? I don't want to stress her sisters by pulling them and leaving her with mom as I do feel that stress is not good when theres illness. She wants nothing to do with a bottle. Any suggestions or has the damage been done so to speak and theres nothing I can do for her?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you tried b-complex? That should help her appetite. Not sure of the dose but I would give 2-3 ccs. you can't really od on it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have that, I do have B complex vitamin pills though, can I crush one and give it with the Albon dose?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

That should be fine. Whatever she doesn't need she will pee out.  

I hope she feels better soon. Is her temp still ok?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Temp last night was 102.9 so we're good there. Will check tonight though. Thank you for the info, will crush a tablet and give to her now.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

How many Albon dosages do you have left to give? I wouldn't give any B vitamins with a cocci drug, since the cocci thrive on B vitamins(esp thiamin) they kind of counteract each other so to say. A day or two after the last dose of Albon, start giving her B, it will help her appetite and energy.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm.. didn't know that. Sorry. :doh: lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanx Sarah! Didn't get out ther just yet, heard my mail " notifier" and came to check...glad I did! She has tonites dose and the am dose tomorrow...she acts fine thru the day, just nibbling, but come night..she isn't herself.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this happened with Mia too. Give her the B vitamins once the treatment is done.

You can also give her some electolytes just to keep her hydrated. 

Remember when you are sick you dont' want to eat much - so same with goats, at least she is eating something.

is there a way to remove her siblings for a couple hours so she has time to eat with mom?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, she has done better with her grain today and the hay! She had more than just a nibble! Her mom was on the stand to eat and LB was rigfht there, grabbed hold and didn't let go for a full minute! She did the same with Binky!! So far so good, though I will give her the "B" Tuesday as she had her last Albon this morning.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The B would also be good because it will bring her B levels back up after being depleted with the Albon. Cocci feed off Thiamine so the cocci meds deplete the bodies thiamine to kill off the cocci (basically)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That makes sense. I have B-complex people vitamins pills...and I also have Goats Prefer brand Calcium drench that has calcium,magnesium, potassium, B-complex and propylene glycol...which has B12 and B6 in it....the first one has Thiamine which the drench doesn't...should I crush 1 pill and disolve it in a bit of water or try the 1 oz. dose of the latter?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

which ever has more thiamine


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well then the first choice it will be! It has 15%Thiamine! 

I went and bedded down for the night at 7:45.....well guess what?! SHE IS EATING LIKE A HUNGRY BABY SHOULD! :stars: I am so happy I thanked God and am CRYING! I don't cry much at all, but even though I Thank God everyday, I gave Him enough for a year tonite, the pessimist in me though is hoping that this isn't "the calm before the storm". I give Angel minimal grain to dry her up so I put Tilly on the milkstand while she eats and the kids eat, LilyBelle got latched on and DRAINED her mama! Would not let the other 2 get a "suck" in at all!!
She jumped on my lap and proceeded to give me a "trim" then jumped down and attacked the hay basket! I will still give her the B on Tuesday and for now continue the bucket of electrolyte water, which is the only water available to them so she has no choice but to drink it..2 buckets actually. The others are "enjoying" it also. I cut some pine limbs and gave them to the goats today...too wet and chilly to have them out and I hope prevented a chill on the kids. They were happily munching and now my barn smells like Christmas Time with the piney belches. Please Pray that she continues to improve, I would really appreciate the extra prayers :angel2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wonderful news! :leap:


----------

